# Circus Peanuts Candies: rock or suck?



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

I think they are horrifying but I understand some people actually like them.

In case you are not from the US, they are:

peanut shaped
soft when fresh, hard when stale and some prefer them stale
gritty in texture when eaten
pale orange
banana flavored
the size of a human thumb

Invented in the 19th century as a penny candy, available in bags since at least the 1940s.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

They are absolutely delicious *if* I'm in the mood for them (which is rare).
No interest otherwise.
Your description is dead on and making me crave them.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Aw! You take me back. My great aunt used to keep these and orange slices at her house for me and my brother. I love them. They remind me of my childhood.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Ewww. I think they are nasty!


----------



## coopnwhitsmommy (Jan 13, 2005)

They remind me of marshmellows. And I never realized they were supposed to taste like Bananna. Hmmm Interesting


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

They are gross! My mom and brother LOVE them and I remember as a kid trying them every time my mom bought a bag because they liked them so much I figured I must be missing something. And every time









btw- I never knew that they were suppose to be banana flavored.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

I usually like skanky candy, but these are up there with candy corn for halloween. they absolutely are sickening.

:LOL


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

EWWW! My husband eats these things ALL THE TIME! I can't even kiss him after he eats them unless he brushes his teeth really well, the smell makes me gag.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh JamesMama, you poor thing.

Laralou, your great aunt had a thing for the color orange?


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

There is a surprising amount of info on the web about this confectionary. Due to copyright constraints I cannnot cite it as much as I wish. Here is but a small sample:

Quote:

Dear Cecil:

I have never understood why Circus Peanuts (orange, gooey, diabetic coma-inducing, peanut-shaped candy) are still available. I have never known anyone who actually likes this candy and I have asked everyone I know. So, Cecil, can you give me a little information ...

Dear Margaret:

... Based on our informal survey, consumer reaction to Circus Peanuts falls into three categories:

(1) Fear and loathing. Sample comments: "Ewwwww! I tried one once. It was like eating a dead finger." "They taste like they're stale even when they're fresh." "Like orange-flavored Styrofoam." "I think they are the horror that is the circus, that flat tin taste of fear and clowns and little lost children amid the cotton candy stink and the piles of elephant doo-doo and the clamor of the midway and the tinny sound of the circus band endlessly wheezing its way through yet another soulless circus fanfare." You get the idea. My assistant Jane found that the few stray Circus Peanut molecules escaping from an unopened package made her gag.


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelMel*
I usually like skanky candy, but these are up there with candy corn for halloween. they absolutely are sickening.









:


----------



## thistle (Aug 10, 2002)

One word--

uke


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Quite possibly THE most disgusting candy ever created!!!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Would most of us find them in a candy dish at Grandma's and out of mind-numbing boredom and self-loathing, eat them in desperation?

Tell me your stories of trauma! It will be therapeutic.

Myslef, I don't have any clear memories. I know I have tried them but I don't remember where or why. I think I have blocked it out. My Grandma had Kisses and M&Ms in her candy dish, so it wasn't her.


----------



## nitareality (Oct 23, 2004)

I think they're nasty! (and I even like candy corn)


----------



## atomicmama (Aug 21, 2004)

I'd have to say, "Nope, nada, noway."


----------



## Fianna (Sep 4, 2003)

I feel queasy everytime I see them! Maybe if I were on Survivor and had eaten nothing but coconut and rice for a month I'd consider putting one in my mouth.

uke


----------



## Lyci (Feb 10, 2004)

I loved those as a kid! Now when I see them in the store they bring back memories, I think of stomach aches though too!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

They are absolutely disgusting!! Just reading the title of this thread made me gag a little bit (both times I read it!!)


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

i think they are gross, along with candy corn, jelly beans and candy canes. :LOL

chocolate on the other hand, is a necessity!

My best friend growing up would buy them buy the bag and eat them as we drove around and sang and talked :LOL
I think she still loves them. <shudder>
reminds me of those hard marshmallowey egg shaped candies at Easter.









Amy


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

But you guys, how did you get them? Were they actually provided by your parents? Did you buy them with your allowance? How? How does this travesty keep being perpetuated?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't stand them.....my mom loves them.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

My grandma used to buy them.....I think....


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

They were great when I was about 8, now they make my teeth hurt.

Jenn








sweetest lil babe


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andreac*
Quite possibly THE most disgusting candy ever created!!!









:


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Ughh! Disgusting! And the worst part...my FIL (diabetic, btw) gave them to my dd, and my dh stood by and let it happen!


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

I think they're vile.


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

I have an odd fondness for them, although after I eat a couple bites I find myself thinking, "You know, these aren't very good" (I do the same thing with spaghettios). Circus Peanuts (along with "Mint Leaves" - mint shaoed/flavored gumdrop kind of things), are some of my dad's favorite candy, and when I was a kid that was often what I'd buy him for his birthday!

Now candy corn...mmmmm....I find candy corn very yummy and addicting!


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

There are actually other colors of circus peanuts - white, yellow, pink. I like them on occaison but not very often.

Gross candies hmmm: those awful peanut butter things that you can get cheap around halloween wrapped in black and orange - they aren't mary janes ( I don't like mary janes either), peeps and all of the weird peep spinoffs - we now have " peeps" for every occaison, and I'll round off my gross list with teh syrup filled wax candies - you know the bottle/ tube/whatever shaped candies that you bite the top off and suck down the heavily colored thick syrup inside ... ewwww


----------



## WriterMama (Mar 27, 2002)

They're hideous and disgusting. I also despise black licorice and any banana "flavored" candy.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:

There are actually other colors of circus peanuts - white, yellow, pink. I like them on occaison but not very often.

Gross candies hmmm: those awful peanut butter things that you can get cheap around halloween wrapped in black and orange - they aren't mary janes ( I don't like mary janes either), peeps and all of the weird peep spinoffs - we now have " peeps" for every occaison, and I'll round off my gross list with teh syrup filled wax candies - you know the bottle/ tube/whatever shaped candies that you bite the top off and suck down the heavily colored thick syrup inside ... ewwww
You LIKE Circus Peanuts and are something of a connisseur as evidenced by your knowledge of differently coloured ones? Yet you find them more appealing than the innocent and straightforward NIKLNIPs and Peeps? Will wonders never cease?


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

uke


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mermommy*
and I'll round off my gross list with teh syrup filled wax candies - you know the bottle/ tube/whatever shaped candies that you bite the top off and suck down the heavily colored thick syrup inside ...

OMG! I used to LOVE those!!! They were so much fun. I used to pretend I was taking medicine, LOL, and then I'd chew the wax. Another childhood favorite is candy dots. The little round dots of icing on strips of paper, and you'd always get little bits of paper in your mouth eating them. I think I must have been a weird kid


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

I loved those candy dots on the paper strip. We called them buttons. I am not too fond of Candy corn, but I love the Indian corn that is sold at Halloween.

I love salt water taffy! mmMMmmmmmmmm

But I agree with op, chocolate is a necessity.

Jenn








sweetest lil babe







girl:


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

Totally gross!


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

I LOOOOVE CIRCUS PEANUTS!























And I thought there was a rule against slander here at MDC. I think all of you who have said mean things about circus peanuts should go & edit immediately.

I'll wait...







:


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

THe orange and black candies are Peanut butter kisses, and they are one of my most favourite candies..

Circus peanuts.. It was my grandparents and great grandparents.. They kept them hidden to pop out at the weirdest times.. Waiting outside the Eagle Grocery with my gma.. At a funeral.. ODD ODD times..

I like them stale IF I'm in the mood to eat them.. Otherwise.. Ugh NO!!

And candy corn is just GROSS!!!

Warm Squishy Feelings..
Dyan


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Have them once a year. They are orange peanuts...irresistable.

I like Spaghettios.









ETA-My dad brought them home.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mermommy*
those awful peanut butter things that you can get cheap around halloween wrapped in black and orange

YOU TAKE THAT BACK!







:LOL


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## mamadege5 (Jan 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenoline*
I have an odd fondness for them, although after I eat a couple bites I find myself thinking, "You know, these aren't very good" !

Yup, that's what I think! Ooooh mallo cups? yum. the yellow/black wrapper things are nasty.

I love spagettios.........WITH the nasty meatballs.







:


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok, OK, but lets return to circus peanuts, shall we?

We can have another thread for other gross/yummy weird American candies.

Circus peanuts. I just returned from the groc store and all they had was the store brand! Eek, I could see them shining evilly from their cello bag! Mocking me with their dimpled texture.

I asked my dd and she said she liked them! She had them at her best friend's grandma's house! My poor tainted daughter! I nver knew she had been tempted by the evil pseudo-peanut!


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

Why are you doing this to the poor pregnant lady.









Now I will have to wait until dh wakes up from his nap (that he only takes about once every 6 months) to get me some or I will be evil for the rest of the day.

I remember my dad getting me some when I came along with him to farm supply stores. It isn't like there was a huge selection of candy there. :LOL Circus peanuts warm from setting on the dashboard have to be one of the best tastes around.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

No! Do not poison your baby!

Get some organic dark chocolate!


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

I probably won't get them. I will just want them. I try not to have any sugar when pregnant so my blood sugar doesn't get all wonky.


----------



## mandalamama (Sep 1, 2004)

i put circus peanuts and peeps of any kind in the same category ... skunky, sticky and yucky! i'm a purist, though, gotta have just plain ol' dark chocolate, as much as possible preferably


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

circus peanuts? the orange things? blech!

my fav candy is and always will be any hershey chocolate product except for hershey special dark, another eww...


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

more discussion of this repulsive topic:

Dear Cecil:

I have never understood why Circus Peanuts (orange, gooey, diabetic coma-inducing, peanut-shaped candy) are still available. I have never known anyone who actually likes this candy...--Margaret Husfelt, Houston, Texas

Dear Margaret:

Cecil has mixed feelings about this. On the one hand, it's not like we're trying to put second-tier candy makers out of business. On the other hand, if you've sampled much Brand X candy, you can see why this stuff is no threat to Snickers. ...

Fear and loathing. Sample comments: "Ewwwww! I tried one once. It was like eating a dead finger." "They taste like they're stale even when they're fresh." "Like orange-flavored Styrofoam." "I think they are the horror that is the circus, that flat tin taste of fear and clowns and little lost children amid the cotton candy stink and the piles of elephant doo-doo and the clamor of the midway and the tinny sound of the circus band endlessly wheezing its way through yet another soulless circus fanfare."


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)

They are ok. Now I'm on a health kick so of course I want them. lol


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

Circus peanuts are evil.









Now candy corn on the other hand....deeee-licious!


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlndocs*
YOU TAKE THAT BACK!







:LOL

I can't take back my stance on them but if I ever get any trick-or treating you can have my share.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
You LIKE Circus Peanuts and are something of a connisseur as evidenced by your knowledge of differently coloured ones? Yet you find them more appealing than the innocent and straightforward NIKLNIPs and Peeps? Will wonders never cease?

Didn't say I didn't like them - said I didn't like them often - every once in a while I will get them - I will eat them and I will like them - most of the time I bypass the little cello bags of any candy. I thought most people knew there were different colors - the other colors are sold all together in a larger bag - there was a display of them at the grocery store last week so I was reminded of their existance recently ( no I didn't buy any) .

Peeps have a completely different texture and taste and I just can't stand them - especially the sugar crystals coating the softer - sometimes not so soft - insides. Here's a fun little page about them : http://www.peepresearch.org/index.html


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh god, no, I have never seen the bags of multi-colored circus peanuts! Now I will have nightmares.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Circus peanuts? Oh you mean Devil Poops!









I worked at a drug store when I was about 20-ish, and next door to the drug store was a video rental place that had a few arcade games. Every weekday afternoon there was one kid (most of us thought he was a loser) who would come into the drug store and stock up on several bags of circus peanuts and Yoo-Hoo soda.

He probably spent $30 or $40 a day on video games, Yoo-Hoo, and circus peanuts. Sometimes if I worked 1:30 - 9:30, we'd see him come in 3 times.

I think after this thread I'll have to read one of those "Gross Out" threads, just to ease my stomach. :LOL


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
Oh god, no, I have never seen the bags of multi-colored circus peanuts! Now I will have nightmares.


http://www.hometownfavorites.com/ima...ge/Hfca721.jpg


----------



## SamI'mNot (Mar 29, 2004)

I think they're yummy! It just depends on the brand. Only one is good, all the rest taste like... bitter ickiness.


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

i love 'em!! always have.









but then again .. i like peeps too. but they hafta be frozen or microwaved to a crisp. :LOL


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mermommy*
http://www.hometownfavorites.com/ima...ge/Hfca721.jpg










Make the bad clown go away, Mommy!

But seriously, I see the multi-colored ones are made by Spangler. Is that the brand people are saying is the "only good [sic] one?"


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

I've never had one.


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

I am just appalled that a Natural Family Living Site someone would be singing the praises of CIRCUS PEANUTS! What is the world coming to?! It really is the end of times!!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Are there circus peanut prophecies in the Bible, specifically Revelation?


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

Well, I don't want this thread to be moved to Religious Studies so I won't go any further.

There is much :







and uke


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

ok....circus peanuts are rank!!!







my dh just loves them so when i see them at some random gas station i get them for him...now candy corn is also the nastiest stuff...its colored flavored wax!!! yuck!! i LOVE peeps...i know i know im sooo bad..its even worse...i open the package so they get stale :LOL so there you go..my dark deep secret revealed LOL!


----------



## MaggiesMom (May 14, 2003)

They rock AND they suck.
They rock because I like them.
They suck because they are yucky and make me sick and I am addicted, which is why I NEVER buy them. I would eat a whole bag. And I wonder how much HFCS is in them....


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
Are there circus peanut prophecies in the Bible, specifically Revelation?

And it was said that a peanut shall lead them into darkness....

Must be - and surely this is the worst thing in the world to be in favor of... oh I am such a horrible person * sob*


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Yuck! I despise these, marshmallows and generally all sweets anyways.


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joesmom*





















I LOOOOVE CIRCUS PEANUTS!























And I thought there was a rule against slander here at MDC. I think all of you who have said mean things about circus peanuts should go & edit immediately.

I'll wait...







:


Oh THANK G-D! I love them too! I also love those mint leaf candies.... I am one sick puppy, yes siree


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

FOO! Even you?


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

: They are so good!
Let's just not talk about what in em....they are old and deserve respect!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

CIRCUS PEANUTS (MULTICOLOR)
Item #1286

INGREDIENTS: Sugar, Corn Syrup, Gelatin, Pectin, Artificial Flavor, Artificial Colors (Red #40, Yellow #6, Yellow #5)

CIRCUS PEANUTS (ORIGINAL)
Item #1286

INGREDIENTS: Sugar, Corn Syrup, Gelatin, Pectin, Artificial Flavor, Artificial Colors
(Red #40, Yellow #6, Yellow #5)


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Q:
What kind of gelatin do you use in your Circus Peanuts?
A:
The type of gelatin that we use is pork skin.


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

Daryl-

I know, I KNOW, I don't eat them much. The last time I had them was YEARS ago... But I still love them!

my fav is whoppers! I craved them my whole pregnancy with Goo and Dr. Foo got me a large bag of those sugary malted goodness (and chemicals) as a birthing gift!







:







:







:

BTW- I wonder why you need sugar AND corn syrup. I mean couldn;t they just use more of ONE of them?


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
FOO! Even you?









Et tu, Foous?


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Foobar*
Daryl-

I know, I KNOW, I don't eat them much. The last time I had them was YEARS ago... But I still love them!

my fav is whoppers! I craved them my whole pregnancy with Goo and Dr. Foo got me a large bag of those sugary malted goodness (and chemicals) as a birthing gift!







:







:







:

Well, chocolate...Not as shameful.

Quote:

BTW- I wonder why you need sugar AND corn syrup. I mean couldn;t they just use more of ONE of them?
Must be to get that unequalled gritty foamy texture.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlndocs*
Et tu, Foous?

















:


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlndocs*
Et tu, Foous?










Oh no! On the Ides of June too! I better watch my back girlndocs!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Yesterday. Went out shopping with the kids. In CVS (drug store for you non-USAers) the kids found bags of CPs. They were in store brand bags but we saw some of the candies were impressed with the "Spangler" name. Half were just pockmarked in the usual way. Since I suspected Spanglers are the gold standard of CPs, I let them get a bag.

We got done shopping and went out to the car. Opened the bag. Immediately the odor of artificial banana filled my van. Everyone took a CP. Not me. I shuddered and gagged.

G (19) said they didn't make her recoil in horror. 2nd dd (17) took the view of "innocent candy treat." S (19) said he still didn't like them. Being as they are mostly sugar, of course B (13) liked his.

Then we went to the grocery store. When we got back to the van again, I let myself be convinced to try one for the good of science, if not my taste buds and digestive system.

Feh. I had abt 1 tsp's worth and it was bad. Overly sweet, nastily banana-ey and melty soft.

Later that evening, dh had another bite off the one I sampled and he thought it was sickening too. You know they're bad when you have 4 teenagers in the house and the bag is still sitting on the kitchen table today with 5 left. Just looking at the orange glow makes me woozy.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh, Circus Peanut.
Whence cometh your evil powers?
Verily, from the very maw of Satan, I trow.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Gross candies hmmm: ???

those awful peanut butter things that you can get cheap around halloween wrapped in black and orange - love them
they aren't mary janes ( I don't like mary janes either)- love them
peeps and all of the weird peep spinoffs - Like them
syrup filled wax candies - Yes I like those too

and circus peanuts DH and I BOTH love them

oh do you all remember the edible wax teeth?? -Yeah you guessed it I liked those to.

oh well maybe I love all candies? nope I don't like white or black jelly beans. Black licorice is gross as is pull-n-peel. strawberry licorice, chocolate licorice

and 'um these cherry foot shaped loollypops covered in chlli powder where uke inducing.

Courtney


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artist Mama*
They are absolutely delicious *if* I'm in the mood for them (which is rare).

:LOL Me too! And the funny thing is, I didn't know anyone who thought they were (occasionally) yummy until I met Dh!


----------



## nora--not a llama (Feb 25, 2005)

uke

Does that sufficiently communicate my opinion of circus peanuts??!!

:LOL
Blessings.


----------



## Fianna (Sep 4, 2003)

I think I shall print out this thread and post it on my refrigerator. Who needs those fancy fad diets when one has the "circus peanut thread" to curb one's appetite?


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
Yesterday. Went out shopping with the kids. In CVS (drug store for you non-USAers) the kids found bags of CPs. They were in store brand bags but we saw some of the candies were impressed with the "Spangler" name. Half were just pockmarked in the usual way. Since I suspected Spanglers are the gold standard of CPs, I let them get a bag.

We got done shopping and went out to the car. Opened the bag. Immediately the odor of artificial banana filled my van. Everyone took a CP. Not me. I shuddered and gagged.

G (19) said they didn't make her recoil in horror. 2nd dd (17) took the view of "innocent candy treat." S (19) said he still didn't like them. Being as they are mostly sugar, of course B (13) liked his.

Then we went to the grocery store. When we got back to the van again, I let myself be convinced to try one for the good of science, if not my taste buds and digestive system.

Feh. I had abt 1 tsp's worth and it was bad. Overly sweet, nastily banana-ey and melty soft.

Later that evening, dh had another bite off the one I sampled and he thought it was sickening too. You know they're bad when you have 4 teenagers in the house and the bag is still sitting on the kitchen table today with 5 left. Just looking at the orange glow makes me woozy.

I will take the remaining 5!!! send them my way!!!!! SUgar High HERE I COME!!!!


----------



## kelly81 (Jun 11, 2005)

uke


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Fee and Foo. The good twin and the evil twin.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

BTW, Foo, they are in the trash.


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
BTW, Foo, they are in the trash.

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!(as she dives into the trash bin to recover the soon to be stale circus peanuts.....wait, they are BETTER stale, just like Peeps)


----------



## skj474 (Jul 19, 2002)

I used to LOVE these when I was a kid







I haven't tried them in a long time, I wonder if I still like em?? My tolerance for sugar aint what it used to be


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

Dar

Did you throw out the trash yet????


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

I think they're pretty nasty, but I'm not a big candy eater in general. If it doesn't have any chololate, it's just not worth it.

Circus Peanuts in "Nutrition and Good Eating"?!?!







:


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Foo. You are sick. Go to that coffee shop and get a piece of the $4.00 vanilla loaf, stat! Don't make me come down there!!!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikel1979*

Circus Peanuts in "Nutrition and Good Eating"?!?!







:

Holy guacomole! They moved my thread! Oh, the irony. This belongs in Nutrition and GOOD Eating about as well as it belongs in Queer Parenting.

Actually CPs are pretty damn queer. And not in a good way.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

and no one brought up http://www.bad-candy.com/?

and god saw the circus peanut, & it was good. (not *good nutrition*, lol, that may have been one of the more misguided thread movements i've witnessed :LOL)

i love those peanut butter kisses. i had a teacher in first grade who gave those out for a treat, & no candy ever tasted better.

but circus peanuts in colors other than pale orange are an abomination. who, where, why? what do they taste like?

(my teeth hurt thinking of them, and i haven't had one for years, but i still say 'rocks'.)

suse


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaryLLL*
Foo. You are sick. Go to that coffee shop and get a piece of the $4.00 vanilla loaf, stat! Don't make me come down there!!!


Hmmmmm vanillia loaf.....Yummmy, Must resist.... I am making cake for the Mooster tonight. It's her birthday! Hey, Here we go A new "thread you'll never see on MCD"

"when should I introduce my kids to circus peanuts?" :LOL


----------



## findingMYway (Jun 7, 2005)

Yuck. As one poster said if they are around I will try them again thinking maybe they will taste different somehow. But, always yuck.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

sucks big time.,
anything fake banana flavored sucks.
esp. those square banana fruit chews, cp, any of that stuff. eeeewwwwwww.

foo do you help getting over yer cp addiction? we can all help, you can do it.

maya anti cp queen


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Yuck, personally I have always thought they were gross and didn't understand why they were still around.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

Absoluteluy one of the most disgusting treats ever invented.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Circus Peanuts were the baseline for bad junk food when we were kids. If one of us said something was gross, the others would ask, "As gross as Circus Peanuts?" They were pretty much universally regarded as disgusting.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

how bad does something have to be to be worse than circus peanuts?

maya who hates the cp's


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I think it's fabulous that this is in N&GE, and am slightly disappointed that it did not originate here (but only slightly).

Count me among the many who were not aware that they were supposed to be banana flavored. That explains a lot, I hate banana flavored things, including actual bananas - although banana bread is yummy, for some reason.

Can someone explain to me why they made peanut shaped, orange candy taste like bananas?









I also think it's fabulous that this thread is five pages long.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Now six.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd*

Can someone explain to me why they made peanut shaped, orange candy taste like bananas?









No. The origins of that story are lost in the mists of time, like the Exodus. That is why Circus Peanuts are America's most mysterious candy.

Quote:

I also think it's fabulous that this thread is five pages long.

The candies suck, but the thread is fabulous.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Except I just read about the kid who bought circus peanuts and Yoo Hoo every day, and now I'm just disturbed. There is something not right about that kid. He should have been buying Pop Rocks and Jolt, like the rest of us.

Yoo Hoo.







The only thing worse than that would be Moxie and circus peanuts. Or possibly circus peanuts and beer.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

there's a combo.
circus peanut and beer.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd*
The only thing worse than that would be Moxie and circus peanuts.

uke


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

OK, now this thread is getting a bit too disgusting, even for me!








off to eat big healthy salad.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i have never heard of such things as too disgusting for dar.

i am shocked, shocked i tell you
maya queen prude


----------

